# StaffPad "Guitar" Demo



## Dave McD

I decided to just buy the "StaffPad Guitars Vol 1" package without hearing it. So, I made a quick demo of the 5 Guitars for anyone on the fence. The Ukulele can sound very harp like tone and seems to have a large range.


----------



## Dave McD

and a 2nd video demo'ing Articulations and Symbols. The Ukulele just ignores notes with marcato. Most accents are ignored except for the Nylon Guitar. The tremolo on the Mandolin is tasteful but machine gun style for the Charango. I hope this helps you make a decision on this inexpensive package.


----------



## Dave McD

Wow, This forum is loaded with lurkers. 69 views at this writing and not one comment except my own.
"Tough room". Thankfully the Facebook group provides a little feedback but *Facebook*? I'm ashamed to
participate in that cesspool of misinformation as a business model.

(Tumble weed rolls down ghost town street... harmonic motif plays as Charle Bronson walks into view stage right). Is there a StaffPad Harmonica yet?

I hope people get my sense of humor. But I'll take character attacks in lieu of total indifference.
I do get bored waiting for a vaccine... we are locked down for the decade here until we believe the science can catch up with the killing power of nature gone wrong. I'm sure there will be some music in it all.


----------



## jonathanparham

I was going to say something but I was working. I appreciate you showing the articulations. IMO it's not the most spectacular StaffPad add on but it's less than half of the orchestral ones and useful. As I said in another thread, I find it hard to change the speed of the strums.


----------



## Dave McD

jonathanparham said:


> I was going to say something but what was working. I appreciate you showing the articulations. IMO it's not the most spectacular StaffPad add on but it's less than half of the orchestral ones and useful. As I said in another thread, I find it hard to change the speed of the strums.



Can you literally notate the speed by treating it as an arpeggio and using 32nd notes. I haven't dug into grace notes yet. Is the limit with StaffPad a 64th note? Technically a strum should involve more than 6 notes but with notation software you can make "acoustic instruments" perform "unnatural acts". Like complex jazz chord clusters you couldn't find on a guitar unless you use an alternate tuning.

But for people that really crave guitars these sample sets are really terrible but I do like their generalized
"plucked" sounds like the film scores (like the Hans Zimmer Sherlock scores) that feature a banjo and a cimbalom. The Chanrango has a banjo quality which can be useful when you want that sound.


----------



## jonathanparham

Dave McD said:


> Can you literally notate the speed by treating it as an arpeggio and using 32nd notes. I haven't dug into grace notes yet. Is the limit with StaffPad a 64th note? Technically a strum should involve more than 6 notes but with notation software you can make "acoustic instruments" perform "unnatural acts". Like complex jazz chord clusters you couldn't find on a guitar unless you use an alternate tuning.


Dunno. I have to write more. currently, I've been challenging myself doing pop-oriented work in my DAW of choice which is Pro Tools with samples but I want to use StaffPad because as I do backing tracks, sometimes I want more counterpoint or neater voice leading and I do that on better with a staff rather than a piano roll.


----------



## micrologus

Thank You for the videos! 
I was curious to hear the guitars, because there is no demo yet in the application. 
I agree with Jonathan, the sound quality is not so exciting, but the price is OK.


----------



## Dave McD

micrologus said:


> Thank You for the videos!
> I was curious to hear the guitars, because there is no demo yet in the application.
> I agree with Jonathan, the sound quality is not so exciting, but the price is OK.



I agree that they don't sound compelling as guitars, etc but they can spice up the basic collection.
I think the Ukulele makes some great harp like sounds and harps come in many sizes. For sampled instruments I tend to favor the nylon and non-metal guitars for sample uses. Electric guitars really need pitch wheels and MOD(elation) controllers to sound like a Jimi Hendrix or Brian May lead "voice" and
StaffPad doesn't go there really since there are no "orchestral" standards for those musical gestures. I'm very active in an IOS music forum but I won't post these guitar demos there because their conception of guitar is rock/pop based and "these are not the droids you're looking for. Let us pass."


----------

